# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Sunset Negril  A Caribbean Adventure Tale  *** Reviews ***

## Kahuna3

:Cool:

----------


## BonnieInVa

I LOVED the book and would give it a ***** rating.  Took me back to Negril and almost got me up and to the store to get some red stripes!  LOL  Read in one day, a real page turner.  I do admit, I was a little bored at times with some of the "goose" maintenance stuff but I would imagine some people are really interested in that.  Great job!!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Have to agree with Bonnie. I read it in a day but got bored with the "goose" maintenance too. I just skipped over it and loved the rest of the story line.

----------


## Sam I Am

OK... here it goes:

I really enjoyed the book (enjoyed Walk Good as well); read it in 2 days.  I would definitely recommend it to Negril lovers, Jamaica visitors, airplane enthusiasts or "readers" in general.  Having spent a few weeks in Negril during the Spring of 2010, the story line and a few characters were very familiar  :Smile:   This made reading it so much more fun for me!

I am also a regular guest on the section of the beach where much of the action happened, so I loved the bits at The Hummingbird  :Smile:   It was like reading a book where all the background characters are family/friends.  I laughed out loud often when I "recognized" someone or someplace.

My only complaint was that I too was bored by the details regarding the plane/flying.  I guess it was just lost on me. But there was enough other "Jamaica" stuff to keep my interest.

The only other thing that made me stop and go "huh?" was for being someone who traveled to Negril/Jamaica so often, there were a few times that Danika did things that seemed like rookie mistakes or something she should definitely have already known, but maybe that was necessary to move the plot along.  

Overall is was a great read, a fun adventure and definitely a book I will recommend to others... I will be sure to add a review on Amazon.
Thanks for taking the time to write it and also to share it with us here!

Hope to run into you one day at The Hummingbird!  :Smile:

----------


## Michele Beisser

I'm halfway thru and I'm loving the negril parts as much as walk good, yea the airplane stuff is a little too over explained but hey it's your tale!!!
I give it 5 stars too.....when's the next one Roland? How bout walk good pt 2?????

----------


## Hettie

I like the airplane and piloting details-- that's the kind of detail that gets me absorbed in a book.  It also helped in understanding Danika's character.  I felt all the characters were well-developed, which was impressive.  That seems to be a difficult thing to do in writing a novel and you nailed it.  Of course I loved all the Negril references, but I think the story was great on its own, that was just an added bonus for all of us Negrilaholics.  The descriptiveness throughout was very engaging.  I won't go into the plot too much, because not everyone has finished reading, but it had me on my toes and made the novel a page-turner.  Overall, I think it's great, very impressed!

----------

